# Elite Victory Bottom Cam Lean



## lbutter (May 16, 2008)

Victory Bottom Cam Lean

I'm new to the Elite bow family and need some help/suggestions. I put the Victory on my draw board yesterday and the top cam was pretty much straight up and down but the bottom cam was leaning. Looking from behind the bow to the front and placing a straight edge on the left side of the bottom cam the straight edge was about 4 inches outside (left side) of the top cam. Leaning in this direction...\ How do I get this bottom cam straightened up? thank you for any help I can get.


----------



## Nlucanski38 (Jun 26, 2014)

Does it shoot a bullet through paper? Does it rest tune? Does it group tune? Does it bare shaft tune?


----------



## lbutter (May 16, 2008)

Nlucanski38 said:


> Does it shoot a bullet through paper? Does it rest tune? Does it group tune? Does it bare shaft tune?


waiting on new modules then I will find out. Just thought it seemed strange.


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

Post a pic of bottom cam spacer configuration please


----------



## superdean00 (Jul 23, 2008)

Not to hi-Jack but this victory is brand new. Shoots bullet holes, so I am not sure if I want to mess with it or not.


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

^^^what did your centershot end up being? And if it shoots bullets I wouldn't worry about it too much


----------



## superdean00 (Jul 23, 2008)

Didn't measure center shot. Set it up parallel to riser, and kind of eyeballed it. Then shot it through paper. No left or right tear, then walk back tuned. Again no adjustment. Ive only shot it a few times, but it seems to shoot just fine. A few people have told me to just shoot it like it is, but my question is. Do people say that because they 1. don't know how to fix it. 2. don't have the ability to fix it. 3. or just too lazy to fix it?


----------



## rak762005 (Aug 22, 2005)

^^^ that lean is borderline for me. If it tuned with the center shot almost perfect and the cam doesn't eat up the serving on the string I would be inclined to leave it alone. But the OCD part of me says that is an awful lot of lean and I'd be afraid of a derail happening.


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

Shimming could clean up the lean. It's not a difficult process. But it's really not necessary if the bow tunes and shoots good and is pretty close to 13/16 centershot. And the cam isn't chewing up serving or doing anything out of the ordinary


----------



## superdean00 (Jul 23, 2008)

Just spoke with an Elite Rep and I believe I am just gonna start shooting it. I think I am looking for something wrong when there really isn't nothing there. The bow tunes great and feels great. So lets see what happens after a few 100 shoots.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

Mine was the same way. Ugly, but it works. The first time I noticed it, I was really surprised how far it leans at full draw.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Mine is the same way. I have heard that Elite will provide a shim kit if you'd like. Mine shoots straight down the middle with no issues, so I just won't put it back on the draw board!


----------



## rich_cardoso (Jul 5, 2014)

I had almost the same thing with my elite victory called elite and they told my local shop tech to try flip flop the limbs... We did and it fixed it

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## gofor (Feb 4, 2013)

superdean00 said:


> Didn't measure center shot. Set it up parallel to riser, and kind of eyeballed it. Then shot it through paper. No left or right tear, then walk back tuned. Again no adjustment. Ive only shot it a few times, but it seems to shoot just fine. A few people have told me to just shoot it like it is, but my question is. Do people say that because they 1. don't know how to fix it. 2. don't have the ability to fix it. 3. or just too lazy to fix it?


People say that because if it is shooting well and the setting are close to recommended, they are of the opinion that it isn't broke so does not need fixing. 

Have you shot bare shafts through it? They can give you a good indication on how well the power stroke is aligned with the arrow.

Go


----------



## rick prather (Aug 23, 2007)

rak762005 said:


> ^^^ that lean is borderline for me. If it tuned with the center shot almost perfect and the cam doesn't eat up the serving on the string I would be inclined to leave it alone. But the OCD part of me says that is an awful lot of lean and I'd be afraid of a derail happening.


It will probably be o.k., but I'm like rak762005. I'd get them as straight as I could, THEN add a little lean in the needed direction, if needed.


----------

